# MK3 guys, 16x9 ET25. Clearance issue?



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm wondering if this width and offset will have clearance issues with my bags? I've got airlift front and rears. 

Right now i've got 15x8 ET20 and i have plenty of clearance, so i'm thinking i should be alright. 

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't know personally, but doing the math, I can tell you that 9 et25 will have 18mm less inner clearance than your current set up. I'm not sure what your current clearance looks like, but I'm guessing you may have to run a smaller spacer. Hope that somewhat helps


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm with travy here. 

i wanna see how it sits on the fenders now on your current setup. 

and what are you up to wheel wise? sneaky sneaky. :sly:


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

I know with coils it will clear. And I assume since its a bag/strut set up it will give you the clearance of a stock strut so you should be just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. I'm trying to avoid running spacers if possible. I would think that since they clear coilovers, they should clear the bag no problem.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Here's what ET20 15x8 looks like with the camber as negative as it will go.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

on my mk2 the rears will fit on the front without rubbing on the strut 14x9 et 18


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Word! If 9's et18 fit on a mk2, 9's et25 should definitely work on a mk3..


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

my 17's were nowhere near the bag, 16's will be fine


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Consider if you want to run camber and what not i know you did shims or something last year? I had et 25 upfront on a 9 camber maxed out and had to grind the coil down a bit and run a 5mm spacer.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

good info fellers. :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

3-0-4 said:


> I know with coils it will clear. And I assume since its a bag/strut set up it will give you the clearance of a stock strut so you should be just fine. :thumbup:


agree with jesse on this :beer:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Teebo said:


> Consider if you want to run camber and what not i know you did shims or something last year? I had et 25 upfront on a 9 camber maxed out and had to grind the coil down a bit and run a 5mm spacer.


That's interesting. I took the camber shims out in the rear, but i could always throw them back on. For the fronts i'm running with as much negative camber as the stock camber bolts allow.. i guess i'll just have to wait and see. Maybe run a little less camber in the frotn.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> That's interesting. I took the camber shims out in the rear, but i could always throw them back on. For the fronts i'm running with as much negative camber as the stock camber bolts allow.. i guess i'll just have to wait and see. Maybe run a little less camber in the frotn.


yeahh for sure just make sure you check everything out before you take the car on a ride thats all you need is to drive down the street and pop a bag... i mean if you really want the stance with camber run a little spacer or whatever to get the clearence you need ..


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Please say they're Modernlines, please say they're Modernlines


----------

